
To anyone who believes in unskilled work - DoreenMichele
https://twitter.com/alisonkatebr/status/1229901486693462017
======
potta_coffee
"Unskilled" is not the same as easy. Digging ditches all day would be very
difficult, but I can learn how to do the digging in almost no time.

~~~
mdorazio
Exactly. "Unskilled" generally refers to how long it takes to learn the skill.
You can teach someone to efficiently change duvet covers in... maybe a couple
hours? You can teach someone to be a competent accountant in... maybe a couple
years? That's the difference.

